# Running Problem



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

I have two pocket watches that run fine when in my waistcoat pocket of left upright, but stop when layed down on their side. Excuse my ignorance but you learn by asking.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

You haven't banged them around or dropped them, have you? Sounds like it might be a balance-staff problem. Or it could be that they're just gummy and need a clean.


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

Shangas said:


> You haven't banged them around or dropped them, have you? Sounds like it might be a balance-staff problem. Or it could be that they're just gummy and need a clean.


One of mine was the same, i had it cleaned and then it was fine


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Stuff like this does happen. I had one watch that ran for only 15 hours or something and I didn't understand why. It'd been serviced and cleaned and all that but it refused to work properly. I took it to the watchmaker who cleaned it and now it's running fine.


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

I have one that only starts if you shake it at little, once it starts its ok


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

It's old age Alan, temperamental, slow to start, sluggish at times - and it's the same with watches :yes:

It's a common problem with pocket watches as they tend to dry out. In a good service they will be given an oil bath and this will cure the problem, however, with little use, not kept running, stored in one position and combined with central heating and infrequent servicing, it will always be an issue.

A good tip when looking at a potential buy is to hold the watch against your ear and move your head from side to side so the watch moves from a vertical to a horizontal position.

You make look and feel a bit of a plonker doing it but you will hear changes in the tick in a dry watch and it may even stop altogether if there is an issue with balance staff. (Plus it will give the impression to the seller that you know something about pocket watches and they will be a bit more careful with their sales patter)

Chris


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

a6cjn said:


> It's old age Alan, temperamental, slow to start, sluggish at times - and it's the same with watches :yes:
> 
> It's a common problem with pocket watches as they tend to dry out. In a good service they will be given an oil bath and this will cure the problem, however, with little use, not kept running, stored in one position and combined with central heating and infrequent servicing, it will always be an issue.
> 
> ...


No I Haven't either one shangas. I think I will take the advice given and have them serviced.

I wear one of them every day, and it keeps good time. It is a Monija 15 jewel.

The other is a Belgium Repose 1897. So as you say, it may be just old like me :hypocrite:


----------

